# CSM WIP Army



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

OK this is going to be a sortive slow moving blog because i can relax, my original deadline was the 15th of this month and i clearly did not make it...(I think it was supposed to be 1000-1500 points)

























More stuff to come!


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

nice aolours man like it


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, the red, white and gold is AWESOME!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Have to agree with the colour choice. Good start on the landraider. Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Kind of like the Inquisition colours, except without black.
Daemon Prince pics please.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Wicked dude, love the scheme. and its good to see gold used sparingly, sometimes people overdo it and it just looks awful! nice mix here.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

red is usually a very hard colour to get a nice clean finish with but you seem to have mastered it good job, also i like the white shoulder guards as it gives your models a striking focal point want someone looks at them good job man, my only criticism is if its a khorne dedicated army ( which im guessing it is from your bearer ) I dont think they should have bolters, give them a bolt pistol and a chain axe, Khorne frowns upon standing back and shooting. good luck with the project and looking good so far. JD


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

nice looking stuff there man


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Good looking stuff here mate the scheme is cool.

This could be Blood Ravens 5th company :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice, damn good work.


Moving to Ongoing Projects as that is where continuing blogs go.


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update!*



Warpath said:


> This could be Blood Ravens 5th company:laugh:


It might be... but i dont even know, I dont have a name for them yet or icon so i could be anything.



jordan_darko said:


> red is usually a very hard colour to get a nice clean finish with but you seem to have mastered it good job, also i like the white shoulder guards as it gives your models a striking focal point want someone looks at them good job man, my only criticism is if its a khorne dedicated army ( which im guessing it is from your bearer ) I dont think they should have bolters, give them a bolt pistol and a chain axe, Khorne frowns upon standing back and shooting. good luck with the project and looking good so far. JD


Its a Chaos Undivided army, but there will be selected units that will represent the Chaos gods, I might do a conversion so that they will have a Chain-Sword on some part of there body.



Cato Sicarius said:


> Kind of like the Inquisition colours, except without black.
> 
> Daemon Prince pics please.


OK then he looks horrible right now because I have not painted all the details aka Mega PIP:









Just to let everyone who posted know I read all of your comments (or twice) and great thanks to you!k:

So i have a special treat unfortunately I don't have a WIP shot I wanted to get him done and over with:


























and the rest of the stuff I'm working on:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the scope for modelling in a Chaos army, some good stuff there!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Knight Of Awes said:


>


Where did you get this guys head from? Its damn wicked!

Like the rest of your army too! God bless the power of chaos Undivided! :biggrin:


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

It was sculpted, by me :grin:

I based it off of the FW Chaos Renigades : http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/CHAOS_RENEGADES.html


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats quite cool, but more importantly, what is it?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Really liking that colour scheme, nice one; also nice job on the head there, I really like it when people put effort into personalising every aspect of their armies


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love that marine with a single exception: the runes on the sword. With the runes being red, blue, and yellow it is too much, makes it look like the rainbow sword or something. I would highly suggest you stick with the red and yellow and they would look more like fiery glowing runes.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah im with wraith on that it does look a bit to technicoloured, but the head on that marine is awesome, I'm tempted to buy a box of chaos marines and make and execution squad with heads like yours:grin:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

so have you bought those renegade heads and converted them even further? Or have you used them just for inspiration?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> my only criticism is if its a khorne dedicated army ( which im guessing it is from your bearer ) I dont think they should have bolters, give them a bolt pistol and a chain axe, Khorne frowns upon standing back and shooting. good luck with the project and looking good so far. JD


Technically, all Chaos Space Marines have Bolters, Bolt Pistols and Chainswords, just you need to model them with one or the other (but each Marine still has both). But I agree, it would look better.


Also, what does WIP mean?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Also, what does WIP mean?


Work In Progress


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

So many questions, well i have to start some were...

Ok, wheres his mask is because he has almost nothing underneath it and with the vials on his pack help keep him alive with the powers of the warp... like Fabus Bile.

OK I'm going to try to get rid of the blue, but it look really cool far away like abstract art.



zboy234 said:


> but the head on that marine is awesome, I'm tempted to buy a box of chaos marines and make and execution squad with heads like yours:grin:


That would be awesome, a count as unit of Khorne Berserker's, lets see brain storm: scary masks, Chain weapons, blood splatter, Rusted metal, bio-shock feel to them = AWESOME!!! I'm converting my last 9 marines into Executioners(aka Khorne Berserker's)



bloodthrister said:


> so have you bought those renegade heads and converted them even further? Or have you used them just for inspiration?


Inspiration, if i had money for this this would be a different army, but there is only so much money a 15 year old boy can buy...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

you can buy money?:laugh:


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update!*



Fenrakk101 said:


> you can buy money?:laugh:


Worst typo ever...

OK, so i started working on my Berserker's and there looking really good right now but i only have one finished, lets see if i can get a picture, what wait were did my camera go?:shok:

I'm going to have to wait before it gets back...


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update!*

Ok, time for a real update!

There slowly shaping up to what they should look like:


























C&C welcome!k:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay so are these your Berzerkers?
Also, nice going with the dude with the chainsword bandaged to his arm. You are _the_ master of GS, my friend:clapping:


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

wow, this is looking very nice!

really caught my eye this one, and thats something that for me doesn't happen very often since i see so many wips!

good stuff, keep it up!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good, gs is tops!


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Okay so are these your Berzerkers?
> 
> 
> > Yep there going to be my berzerkers, I just need to find a way to make them more crazy! More Chain swords!!
> ...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe use a servitor arm (its the one with the chainsaw like thing with a small drill underneath) for an arm?

put a lot of skulls on their armour, base etc

LOTS of blood! :biggrin:

make one berzerker hold a skul upside down and make it look like he's drinking blood out of it :grin:

hope I've helped a little


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update!*



bloodthrister said:


> maybe use a servitor arm (its the one with the chainsaw like thing with a small drill underneath) for an arm?
> 
> make one berzerker hold a skul upside down and make it look like he's drinking blood out of it :grin:
> 
> hope I've helped a little


OK I like some of your ideas, but how will he do that when he has a mask that he cant take off?

OK I thought of some fluff when I made the last guy: Khorne like what he sees in the executioners, but he cant see there faces, so he sends them gifts that make there heads bigger in hopes of removing there masks, you see the problem right there.

And they could be Plague Marines too : they where there masks because they are so ugly, if they did not where the masks everyone in the army would miss.

Here what am working on so far:


















C&Ck:


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Your GS work is great! Love the stitched leather detail and the masks look awesome! You are being repped my friend! RESPECT!


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update!*



koosbeer said:


> Your GS work is great! Love the stitched leather detail and the masks look awesome! You are being repped my friend! RESPECT!


Thanks for the rep!:biggrin:

Lets see, i got four done, five to go!

Heres the new family members (enjoy):










All together:










Attack of the Chaos Dwarf!!:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

lol, that last bit is hilarious, chaos dwarf's hahaha. Your modeling here looks great. I also like a lot of the paint ive seen. I have a hard time getting the GS to be smooth as on your cloth work.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very cool stuff, they really have that sinister Vraksian feel to them. Particulary like the leather and the tied chainweapon. Have some rep for the good work!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Spiky boyz ey? They look very sinister.

Great work, keep it up!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

very nice work on the green stuff


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update!*

You guys won’t let my thread die, thanks and thanks for the rep too. So I think you deserve an update!:biggrin:

OK this is my REAL Chaos lord (The other one turned into a skull champion) and he is some were around 150 - 160 points of killing! He can hold his own against a full unit of Space Marines no problem but I should test to see how he will do with a Daemon Weapon... Hmmm, thoughts?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I wasn't too fond of the early 'zerks but the sculpts have gotten better:good:
But I've got to say, that lord has really caught my eye and made you deserved of my post and +rep 
The models got a very nice looming chaosy feel to it and that's just what I like to see :victory: A few more details on the tentacles etc and it'll be perfect.

_Well done!_


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

This reminds me of the book Dark Apostle where Jarulek stood on the levitating rock but what's up with the bottom base?
Really love the way this is turning out but is the Lord a Nurgle Lord, or an Undivided one?
Also I'd rather you paint the dudes you have before you make more


----------



## Knight Of Awes (Aug 11, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> This reminds me of the book Dark Apostle where Jarulek stood on the levitating rock but what's up with the bottom base?
> Really love the way this is turning out but is the Lord a Nurgle Lord, or an Undivided one?
> Also I'd rather you paint the dudes you have before you make more


But I am painting them 

The disk hes riding on or the flying base?

The disk he is riding on is a Disk of Tzeentch like this: (THIS IS NOT MY MODEL)
http://www.etud.insa-toulouse.fr/~bdelplan/photo/40K/40K 234a.jpg

The clear base is a regular flying base and the bottom has been spray-painted black


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

in order:

I know you're painting them but I mean finish them before you get/make more models

The flying base looks flat and reflective yet flocked, too

So he's a Tzeentch Lord?

I know that but it looks flocked

P.S. you shold flock the clear base like they do in 'eavy Metal it comes out great


----------

